# Fully driverless cars could be months away



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Google's self-driving car unit prepares to launch a taxi service near Phoenix.

Two anonymous sources have told Efrati that Google's self-driving car unit, Waymo, is preparing to launch "a commercial ride-sharing service powered by self-driving vehicles with no human 'safety' drivers as soon as this fall."
"Arizona's oversight group has met just twice in the last year, and found no reason to suggest any new rules or restrictions on autonomous vehicles, so long as they follow traffic laws," the _Arizona Republic_ reported in June. "The group found no need to suggest legislation to help the deployment."
Most of Waymo's rivals are aiming to release self-driving cars in 2020, 2021, or later. Even if Waymo's schedule slips a few months and it introduces a self-driving car service in the middle of 2018 instead of late 2017, that will still give the company a multiple-year head start over most of its rivals. And it would confound skeptics who insist that full self-driving technology is still years away.
Not to mention half of Uber People people would be downright suicidal


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

GM is apparently on course to launch within a few quarters also. 

It just keeps accelerating.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Bumped in order to see how the prophecies have worked out.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber was ready too till one killed someone.. I'm not going to start looking for a new job till they can make a phone or computer that doesn't need to be rebooted...


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Uber was ready too till one killed someone.. I'm not going to start looking for a new job till they can make a phone or computer that doesn't need to be rebooted...


Or maybe voice recognition that actually recognizes voices.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

WeirdBob said:


> Bumped in order to see how the prophecies have worked out.


The post and the first comment are what scientist call imagination or "mental masturbation". It is also addictive.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

WeirdBob said:


> Or maybe voice recognition that actually recognizes voices.


Directions to Semoran BLVD

Cimmoran BLVD?

NO SIRI...

SEMORAN...BLVD

5 minutes of arguing with Siri later

*Pulled over parked typing in address*

Le self driving car...

"STOP HERE!"

"OK, proceeding to Stop Here convenience store Abilene, Texas"

"Take me home"

"OK, taking you "Home Sweet Homes Kansas City" eta 18 hours 45 minutes"


----------

